# I Found A Wabbit



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

so i went out to the bin earlier, and my neighbour came out and was like sam... theres another baby rabbit loose on the green round back.
Her cat brought one in a few days ago but sadly it died.

so off i went to go find the loose rabbit and this is what i came home with



















s/he is only around 4/5 weeks old, is VERY skinny, and full of dirt and matts


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

omg how can people just dump them like this. good on you for taking it in and i hope he/she will be ok


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Poor little mite, what the hell is wrong with some people


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Awww poor little scrap. Sending healing vibes to the little bun.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Poor little mite, I hope there were just the two of them. How can anyone dump anything that helpless


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Awww cute!  I hope s/he will be okay. I'm glad you decided to look after him/her.  xx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Poor little mite, I hope there were just the two of them. How can anyone dump anything that helpless


i know theres more 
i KNOW where its come from, and sadly the 3ft hutch that them and mum lived in is empty, cleaned out and the water bottle and food dish are empty and inside with the door firmly shut and no sign of mum and bubs any where

the hutch was full of them when the first one was found, and they never made any attempt to look for him/her

they arent very nice people


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Sick, sick, sick . Can you get rabbit traps?, obviously I mean the type that trap them in cages not the killing type.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

theres loads of places they could have gone to ground, the house they have come from faces straight on to the main road, then next to that going up the back theres the old peoples bungalows with the large green with lots of bushes and scrub where this baby was, across the busy road theres quite a wide genal leading onto the old lorry park backed by woods and fields

iv been out looking and not found any sign of the others


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

wow some people! glad this bunny has found a 5* home with you.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> i know theres more
> i KNOW where its come from, and sadly the 3ft hutch that them and mum lived in is empty, cleaned out and the water bottle and food dish are empty and inside with the door firmly shut and no sign of mum and bubs any where
> 
> the hutch was full of them when the first one was found, and they never made any attempt to look for him/her
> ...


Not nice at all


----------



## Adam942 (Sep 22, 2011)

arrrghhh the rage!!!!!... its like, i get that people go into things they arent prepared for, i get that people change their mind or whatever... but jesus christ take it to the RSPCA or SOMETHING dont just dump the poor animals! I mean really how much effort is it to take it to a rescue or something!!!

Sigh... rage subsiding...

The silver lining here is that this little one is lucky to live near someone like you and whilst its obviously a big decision and if its even possible to give the little one a permanent home, at least it will be given some water and food and time to clean up abit.

I bet you are showing him a good fuss


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

dont worry he will be staying 

im actually leaving him as quiet as i can for the moment, apart from checking hes eating and pooping, which we have managed to start going again. hes been through enough stress and the last thing i want to do is cause him more stress and have his little heart give out


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

thought i would share a picture from this morning that shows just how tiny and skinny he is, the dish in the picture is actually a hamster dish


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

oh hes teeny, poor little mite, thank heavens hes safe with you now x


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Is s/he even weaned yet? :O


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

well hes just had his first taste of goats milk, i offered him some in a dish, which he wasnt interested in, so i tried the syringe, and he loved it, had a really good feed and sat licking his lips for more after each syringe full

bless his little milk face <3


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Buddyandfriends said:


> Is s/he even weaned yet? :O


nope hes only around 4 weeks old, much too young to be away from mum


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> nope hes only around 4 weeks old, much too young to be away from mum


A lot of hard work then! :O I'm glad you're willing though.


----------



## Adam942 (Sep 22, 2011)

oh look at his little milk face! that picture needs a cuteness warning at least...

please keep us updated


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

sadly it was all just too much for this poor little mite
he was much too young to be away from his mum, he made his way over rainbow bridge this afternoon.

binky free wee man, sorry i couldnt do more


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Awww sorry to hear that. you did your best for the little one. xx


----------



## Adam942 (Sep 22, 2011)

noes..... poor little guy, im so sorry...

At least he got to see some love in his last few days...

im gonna go give my two a treat and a cuddle... feel bit sad


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

What terrible news. At least he enjoyed the last few days in the best home possible.


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

So sorry to hear that. Well done for giving him a chance. Poor baby.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

well baby number 3 has been found.... same place as this one was.
the woman who has it for now will be bringing it over shortly, and ill go have another look on the green once the new one is here settled and had a feed


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

So sad! At least this little one got a bit of comfort at the end. Good luck with the next new arrival...


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I hope this little one is stronger than its sibling, this whole situation is so avoidable, Im sure if they had approached you we could have found safe homes for them all


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

well this little one is no where near as skinny as the other 2
the woman whos found her's granddaughter has named her daisy


----------



## Adam942 (Sep 22, 2011)

Daisy is a nice name you should keep it 

I really hope Daisy fares better, then at least there would be some good come out of this completely needless situation.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I think Daisy is a lovely name, well I would wouldnt I . Hope she is as happy and healthy as my little Daisy is


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry the little guy didn't make it  Binky free little guy. I have everything crossed for Daisy. xx


----------

